# Ambrosia Maple Pot Call



## James (Dec 21, 2013)

An Ambrosia Maple Pot call. Copper over glass friction surface on the top, and slate over wood on the bottom. I stabilized and dyed the Pot Call and Striker top as well.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## James (Dec 21, 2013)

goslin99 said:


> One of the best doubles I've seen. Nice


Thanks Dave.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 22, 2013)

Very nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ghost1066 (Dec 27, 2013)

Those are some good looking doubles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 27, 2013)

Is that an acrylic striker?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Dec 27, 2013)

nice lookin feather getters james --duck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## James (Dec 27, 2013)

Wildthings said:


> Is that an acrylic striker?


Yes that is an acrylic striker with a spalted maple top that I stabilized and dyed to match the call.


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 29, 2013)

Great looking call, nice work!


----------

